
Wake Up Your Mac Faster - naish
http://www.mikedipetrillo.com/mikedvirtualization/2008/12/wake-up-your-mac-faster.html
======
teej
This is actually putting your Mac to sleep, not wakng it up, faster. It's
going to wake up fast as long as you are reading from RAM. This "hack" makes
it sleep faster by skipping the write to disk.

------
sh1mmer
There is a reason it's called "Safe Sleep". If you have forgotten to save
files or a number of other thing and get powerloss RAM only suspends are gone.
That could really suck.

Personally I can live with the extra small delay. I've toyed with these
settings before. Suspend only to disk is too unstable because it's trying to
write to disk while you are moving the laptop around closing it/picking it
up/etc RAM only sucks when you loose power. I'm happy to stick with the
default.

I would like it if someone wrote something that suspended to RAM and then
copied to disk when the tilt monitored guaranteed it was safe and then turned
off the computer. When traveling the power suck from powered suspend is really
annoying.

------
mdasen
What would really be nice is being allowed to say: Suspend to RAM if battery
left > n% else, suspend to RAM and disk.

That way, you get the best of both worlds.

~~~
DLWormwood
The discussion on that page pointed to this utility...

<http://www.jinx.de/SmartSleep.html>

~~~
cashman
Yes, indeed, SmartSleep works great. It gives you a pref pane interface for
toggling between sleep, hibernate and 'smart sleep' -- which hibernates if the
battery is low, but sleeps otherwise. I've been using it for the past ~6
months. Without it, my MacBook would take nearly two minutes of disk activity
before sleeping; now, it's sleeping happily within 5 seconds.

